# Deprofundis go in the depth whit Alphonso X el Sabio



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Someone gave me a gift two el sabio records

*- cantigas de castilla leon (whitch is what im currently lisening)
- Fiesta en el Palacio de Alphonso X el Sabio*

The story goes he travel to spain and got these for me at a fairly cheap price used, im so happy
El Sabio is one of my favorite ars antiqua classical composer, one of the more colorful musician,
very pretty music indeed...

I had *cantiga santa maria *but did not knew the existence of this following album, i was like wow
this is rad, he a distro so he travel a lot for special request.

To me alphonso X El Sabio the most bold and daring of his era this was written in th 1300 century let's not forget this, how evolve the music is for his time.

I wonder if now i have the total output of Alphonso X El Sabio, for those who fear ars antiqua is borring simplistic and ect, try these title by mister el sabio.

Have a nice day/night :tiphat:


----------

